# Took delivery of SG ZHP



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome car and house. Congratulations! :wow: :thumbup: 

ff, did you get your car with Motorwerks BMW in Bloomington?
I'm in MN too (live in Savage) and I just got my car only 2 weeks ago with them (compared to the ZHP, a punny 325i PP CWP B-X HK, but I love it!)
I keep hearing really bad service experiences from some people and some OK from others. :dunno: 
I'm curious if you have an opinion.

-Jorge


----------



## Vizsla330iZHP (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats!! I am going to be ordering mine very soon, would you mind telling me which dealership you got it from, and how much you paid for it?:thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

rimblas said:


> *Awesome car and house. Congratulations! :wow: :thumbup:
> 
> ff, did you get your car with Motorwerks BMW in Bloomington?
> I'm in MN too (live in Savage) and I just got my car only 2 weeks ago with them (compared to the ZHP, a punny 325i PP CWP B-X HK, but I love it!)
> ...


Vizsla330iZHP and rimblas:

I bought it from Motorwerks in Bloomington, MN. Paid $900 off sticker, I believe it was.

I've had poor experiences with Motorwerks service department. If you enjoy the service guys telling you "I can't reproduce the problem" or "all BMW's do that. It's normal", then you'll love Motorwerks. At least you get a free carwash, gouged rims, and misc dents when you have your car serviced there.

Congrats to both of you on your new cars as well.


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

ff said:


> *I've had poor experiences with Motorwerks service department. If you enjoy the service guys telling you "I can't reproduce the problem" or "all BMW's do that. It's normal", then you'll love Motorwerks.*


Greeeaaat! 



> *
> At least you get a free carwash, gouged rims, and misc dents when you have your car serviced there.
> *


I may have to make them sign a release form before dropping the car.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

rimblas said:


> *Greeeaaat!
> 
> I may have to make them sign a release form before dropping the car.  *


Not a bad idea, although they'll probably refuse to sign it. After a significantly dented hood, and one gouged rim on separate trips to the service center, I started having them document all blemishes on the car when I drop it off. That way, it's no longer a she-said, he-said affair.

I would guess that the majority of damage is done by the car jockeys, who drive customer cars with complete wreckless abandon.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

ff said:


> *Not a bad idea, although they'll probably refuse to sign it. After a significantly dented hood, and one gouged rim on separate trips to the service center, I started having them document all blemishes on the car when I drop it off. That way, it's no longer a she-said, he-said affair.
> 
> I would guess that the majority of damage is done by the car jockeys, who drive customer cars with complete wreckless abandon. *


I agree, have you seen how the car gofers drive!

Hard to believe the tech would be so careless... of course my tech took my keys home with him one night and I had to come back the next day to pick up my car.:tsk:


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Great looking car - I love that color so much that I'm doubting my TiSilver decision already. Unfortunately, it lands at port tomorrow and should be at the dealer next week. So no going back now.

Where did you get the car? Sears, M-werks? I'd be interested in learning about your buying process at either of these places.

Also - is that a Lundgren built home? Looks like some models I walked through last year. Nice woodwork!

-msp_guy


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Beautiful home ff :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thanks for sharing it with us . .. . enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Beautiful home ff :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us . .. . enjoy :thumbup: *


Thanks! The wife and I are absolutely in love with this house. It's a great layout, and so well executed.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

interior pics?

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

msp_guy said:


> *Great looking car - I love that color so much that I'm doubting my TiSilver decision already. Unfortunately, it lands at port tomorrow and should be at the dealer next week. So no going back now.
> 
> Where did you get the car? Sears, M-werks? I'd be interested in learning about your buying process at either of these places.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Bought at Motorwerks, and the delivery process was very smooth. All the paperwork was ready for me when I arrived, so all I had to do was sign the loan docs, and drive away. I let my salesperson take a quick test drive, just so he could better sell the new package to potential customers. It's hard to speak the benefits of something, without any first-hand experience with it.

Also, our home is a Windwood home www.windwoodhomes.net I've found them to be a truly first-class builder that completely stands behind their work. They're not one of those dime-a-dozen builders that disappear as soon as they get their money (Bob McNearney, I'm looking in your direction...). Windwood has (easily) the most attractive designs in the $300-$500,000 range. Nobody can even touch them, as far as I'm concerned. Have you seen any of their homes?

P.S. --> Never doubt your decision to go with TiSilver. It's classic color that will never go out of style.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ff said:


> *Give me a few minutes. I'll run out now. :thumbup: *


Some exterior pics with good lighting would also be appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> *Thank you. Bought at Motorwerks, and the delivery process was very smooth. All the paperwork was ready for me when I arrived, so all I had to do was sign the loan docs, and drive away. I let my salesperson take a quick test drive, just so he could better sell the new package to potential customers. It's hard to speak the benefits of something, without any first-hand experience with it.
> 
> Also, our home is a Windwood home www.windwoodhomes.net I've found them to be a truly first-class builder that completely stands behind their work. They're not one of those dime-a-dozen builders that disappear as soon as they get their money (Bob McNearney, I'm looking in your direction...). Windwood has (easily) the most attractive designs in the $300-$500,000 range. Nobody can even touch them, as far as I'm concerned. Have you seen any of their homes?
> 
> P.S. --> Never doubt your decision to go with TiSilver. It's classic color that will never go out of style. *


A house like yours in the area where I live is at least twice as much.:tsk:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Great car. 


I'm finding that the M-technic pkg and these 18"s are giving the E46 sedan a breath of new life. 

Nevertheless, the E46 sedan design is starting to look a little aged.... or perhaps, I'm just getting bored with seeing so many (including my own) around.

In comparison, I find the new A4's exterior design rarer, more pleasing and fresh. I'm finding it very, very difficult to talk myself into jumping into a new E46 at this stage of the game, particularly since the E90's are around the corner.

The E46 is still a great car, but in another year it will be time to retire the design. Unfortunately, it may not look like the Banglified E90 will be superior in design to the E46. Just new and different.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

(silver cube trim)


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Some exterior pics with good lighting would also be appreciated! :thumbup: *


I'll see what I can do. The roads are a little slick from all the cold Canadian air/moisture that you guys sent down last night and this morning  

I'd pull out into the driveway and snap some, but our street is filled with contractors building several homes around us. I'd be a bit embarassed. "Hey, look at the girlie-man, taking pictures of his new BMW". Nah, I'd rather wait until the coast is clear. The skies are dim and overcast today anyhow.

Soon enough, I'll snap some pics.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ff said:


> *I'd pull out into the driveway and snap some, but our street is filled with contractors building several homes around us. I'd be a bit embarassed. "Hey, look at the girlie-man, taking pictures of his new BMW". Nah, I'd rather wait until the coast is clear. The skies are dim and overcast today anyhow.
> *


No, no... take it to a park or waterfront... with nice background and THEN snap some pics. We've got standards to upkeep here! 

Here's an example:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *No, no... take it to a park or waterfront... with nice background and THEN snap some pics. We've got standards to upkeep here!
> *


Very nice! As soon as the temps get above freezing, and the sun comes out, I'll run down to the local lake waterfront, and snap a few.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> *(silver cube trim)
> 
> *


I am loving it ff!:thumbup:

You are making the next 5 weeks awfully difficult.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ff said:


> *Very nice! As soon as the temps get above freezing, and the sun comes out, I'll run down to the Prior Lake waterfront, and snap a few. *


I'm joking--- post anything. Actually, I'd like to see a picture of your car with a construction mook mocking you in the background! Classic!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ff, very nice interior. I like the seat, wheel and headliner combination very much. 

Beautiful interior color :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I am loving it ff!:thumbup:
> 
> You are making the next 5 weeks awfully difficult.  *


Hey, I'll do my part to make delivery day just that much more rewarding for ya'


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> *Hey, I'll do my part to make delivery day just that much more rewarding for ya'  *


Thanks!:tsk: 

At least I'll get to do 150+mph LEGALLY with my car pretty soon.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *ff, very nice interior. I like the seat, wheel and headliner combination very much.
> 
> Beautiful interior color :thumbup: *


I'm *really* digging the black headliner. :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *Thanks!:tsk:
> 
> At least I'll get to do 150+mph LEGALLY with my car pretty soon.   *


Dang!!  I have to get myself over to Germany sometime. Anyone want to babysit the kids for a week?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *Thanks!:tsk:
> 
> At least I'll get to do 150+mph LEGALLY with my car pretty soon.   *


No you won't. Break in has to be kept below 100mph (<160kph). Wave bye, bye to VW's as they pass you! 

Instead, rent yourself a car (BMW's are available) and flog the crap out of it. When I was last in Germany, I picked up a brand new 525i with 10km on the odometer. Let's put it this way... it saw 200kph+ while the odometer was still in double digits!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *No you won't. Break in has to be kept below 100mph (<160kph). Wave bye, bye to VW's as they pass you!
> 
> Instead, rent yourself a car (BMW's are available) and flog the crap out of it. When I was last in Germany, I picked up a brand new 525i with 10km on the odometer. Let's put it this way... it saw 200kph+ while the odometer was still in double digits!  *


I took that into account. I will easily do 1250+ miles. So sure, it will be at the end of the trip, but I will still get to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

ff,

Very nice car! :thumbup: :thumbup: I really like the Alcantra touches in the car. 

Your house is beautiful! I especially like the kitchen and the stainless-steel appliances. When I do actually buy/build my house, this is exactly the look I'm going for.

Anymore exterior pics?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Ack said:


> *ff,
> 
> Very nice car! :thumbup: :thumbup: I really like the Alcantra touches in the car.
> 
> ...


I think we should let ff have at least SOME privacy left. Otherwise tomorrow there will be people outside his house waiting for him to pull out to check out his new car. And since they now the interior, they could help themselves to some thing to drink.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL, mbr129, you have a good point. I may have given too much info away already. But, here goes anyway.

Front and rear: The front is stone, and cement shakes. Since the ground is still frozen, there's no front porch, sidewalk, or driveway, so naturally the front elevation hasn't been painted yet.


















My office










The interior doors, which I absolutely love. They're solid wood, and gorgeous, if I do say so myself. Worth every cent that we paid for them. Well, it wasn't that expensive. About $2500 to upgrade 15 doors from a standard flat oak (hollow) door.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I took that into account. I will easily do 1250+ miles. So sure, it will be at the end of the trip, but I will still get to do it. :thumbup: *


That's a MINIMUM break in. You want your car to not burn oil, right! It's a gradual nurturing process that pays dividends for life. Do it right!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Man... how many kids do you have to warrant that size of place?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> *
> The interior doors, which I absolutely love. They're solid wood, and gorgeous, if I do say so myself. Worth every cent that we paid for them. Well, it wasn't that expensive. About $2500 to upgrade 15 doors from a standard flat oak (hollow) door.
> *


I am with you about the doors. My parent's house when I was a kid (they only one they built) in Peru was gorgeous. All the door sin the house (including closets and garage door), the wall-to wall office shelves, and widows were solid Mahogany. They just weighed a ton. It was awesome.

Plus the house was 100% concrete, since Lima is a sismic area. You could have a party upstairs and not hear it from downstairs. I now look at the "flimsy" wooden houses in the US and I feel like if you kick them hard enough they will fall. :tsk:

The sad thing is... We sold it for 150K.:tsk: You can't get a toolshed in Boston for that kind of money.


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> *Man... how many kids do you have to warrant that size of place?  *


It's a minnesooota thing. We all get large houses in the burbs and pay a fraction of what it would cost in Boston, Toronto or California. I love it.
It would be rough to move out of the midwest.

Don't get me wrong, I'm just saying that you can get A LOT more house (and land) for your money over here. We're spoiled.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

rimblas said:


> *It's a minnesooota thing. We all get large houses in the burbs and pay a fraction of what it would cost in Boston, Toronto or California. I love it.
> It would be rough to move out of the midwest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm just saying that you can get A LOT more house (and land) for your money over here. We're spoiled.  *


house looks great! :thumbup: that house would probably cost 3-4x as much out here in the bay area unfortunately. 

$500-600k will get you a very humble starter house out here.


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Seeing those pics reminded me why I migrated from Rochester, MN to Austin, TX. God how I hate snow & ice.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Man... how many kids do you have to warrant that size of place?  *


2 Kids. 1 and 3 yrs old. They manage to use up every square inch of space for their toys.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

ff, you made us so jealous now. With such a nice car, beautiful home, and a warm family, what else can you ask for? Maybe your next car will be an M5, right? Enjoy!

ps. Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. Looking forward to some more with nice weather.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Very nice house!*

Here in Marin a house like this will cost about $1.5M+. I looked at one the other day - beautiful Brazilian Cherry floors throughout - they wanted 2.9 million. :tsk: :dunno:

Enjoy!!!


----------

